# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Diablo III Inspired Wizard - Realtime UE4

## OnehitB

ADMIN, Please delete the thread, thank you ^^

----------


## D3Boost

Looks really nice, love it.

----------

